# mpg-Schnitt



## philphil (25. März 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin dabei, einige Videos aus meinem Archiv zusammenzuschneiden. Bei kleinen mpg-files ist dies jeweils kein Problem. Sobald das file jedoch relativ gross ist (c.a. grösser als 2Giga), laufen der Audio Stream und der Video Stream nicht mehr parallel, d.h. der Ton kommt jeweils ein paar Sekunden nach dem Bild.

Ich hab’s bereits mit mehreren Programmen versucht, wie 
TMPGEnc
Easy Video Splitter
Boilsoft AVI MPG ASF WMV Splitter

Bei allen das selbe Problem. Kenn jemand ein gutes Videoschnitttool, mit welchem dies nicht mehr passieren sollte?
Gruss
Zip


----------



## blount (25. März 2005)

Hi philphil,

ich würde dir zu Adobe Premiere raten.
Dies ist nämlich ein professionelles
Videoschnitt Programm, welches extra
für diesen Zweck ausgelegt ist Dateien
zu schneiden.

Normalerweise tritt so eine Soundverschiebung
auf wenn man die Option »Video / Audio synkronisieren«
nicht aktiviert hat. Also kontrolliere am besten
nochmal deine Einstellungen nach dieser Option,
bevor du dir überlegst ein anderes Programm
hinzu zu ziehen.


----------



## Nico (25. März 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi philphil,
> 
> ich würde dir zu Adobe Premiere raten.
> Dies ist nämlich ein professionelles
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. APP ist für den MPEG-Schnitt gänzlich ungeeignet. - MPEG´s schneidet man am Besten mit Cuttermaran, Mpeg2Schnitt (beide kostenlos) oder dem MPEG Video Wizard.

Bei ersten Beiden muss Video + Audio erst einmal demuxt werden (z.B. mit TMPGEnc.=>Mpeg-Tools)....


----------



## philphil (25. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure raschen Antworten, aber was bedeutet "demuxen" genau?


----------



## Nico (25. März 2005)

philphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. aber was bedeutet "demuxen" genau?



Demuxen heißt einfach, dass Dein MPEG2 geteilt wird => 1x eine Video-Datei + in eine Audio-Datei. Diese Trennung ist Voraussetzung für den genauen MPEG2-Schnitt der ersten beiden Programme...

Auf  dieser Seite von Martin Dienert wird einiges erklärt...


----------



## blount (25. März 2005)

> //Nico
> Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. APP ist für den MPEG-Schnitt gänzlich ungeeignet.



Dann sag mir doch mal bitte wieso APP dafür so gänzlich
ungeeingnet sein soll, wenn doch alle Einrichtungen im
professionellen Bereich (TV) mit diesem Programm arbeiten?!

Mpeg2 ist auch ein Mpeg Format!, es ist vielleicht Unsinn
wenn man »nicht« professionell schneiden möchte, aber in 
allen anderen Fällen revidiert sich deine Aussage!


----------



## Nico (25. März 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann sag mir doch mal bitte wieso APP dafür so gänzlich
> ungeeingnet sein soll!



Mann, die Foren sind voll davon... Such einfach mal über Google mit MPEG2 Schnitt (premiere)... Vielleicht sagt Dir ja die GOP was?




> wenn doch alle Einrichtungen im
> professionellen Bereich (TV) mit diesem Programm arbeiten?!



Alle? Ich glaube eher, dass Du einfach mal so alles mögliche in die Foren schreibst ohne jegliches Fundament..

In sehr vielen Agenturen + TV-Stationen wird auch u.a. mit dem Mac + Final Cut Pro gearbeitet. Bei RTL mit Liquid Edition von Pinnacle...


----------



## blount (25. März 2005)

Wenn du dir mal die Mühe machen würdest
einige Beiträge von mir anzusehen, wird es
wohl selbst für dich ersichtlich sein, dass da
einiges an Fundament vorhanden ist -> setzt
natürlich ein bischen Verstand voraus.

Ich gebe grundsätzlich nur Empfehlungen weiter
und ich habe mit Premiere nur die besten
Erfahrungen gemacht (auch im Bereich des
mpeg Schnitts) und auch Leute die bei TV Sendern
Filme geschnitten haben und Premiere lehren!

Du kannst deine Meinung natürlich vertreten,
aber dann tu das bitte ohne andere Helfer
anzugreifen und nicht so primitiv!


----------



## Nico (25. März 2005)

Auf die Schnelle mal gegoogelt


----------



## blount (25. März 2005)

Yep, ich habe deinen Beitrag natürlich ernst
genommen und bei Google nachgeschlagen.
Dabei habe ich auch die schlechte Resonanz
gegenüber Premiere und Mpeg2 Schnitt gelesen!

Aber ich schlage halt nicht immer erst bei Google
nach was die Mehrheit über gewisse Arbeitsabläufe
sagt, mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. ^^

Es gibt natürlich zu jedem Thema mehrere Meinungen,
du z.B. gehst wahrscheinlich anders an den Videoschnitt
heran als ich. Das ist bei Induviduen halt so und das ist
ja auch gut so. Der Vorteil ist nun, dass *philphil* 
mehrere Meinungen lesen kann und das für ihn angenehmste
oder alle Hilfen ausprobieren kann wie er halt möchte.

Fazit: Trotz der schlechten Resonanz im Bezug auf Premiere
und Mpeg2 Schnitt habe ich keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!
Wieso darf ich die positive Erfahrung denn nicht weitergeben?



> //blount
> wenn doch alle Einrichtungen im professionellen
> Bereich (TV) mit diesem Programm arbeiten?!


Diese Aussage ist sicherlich nicht richtig (in Verärgerung
über den persönlichen, unnötigen Angriff) da jede
TV-Anstalt wohl ihr präferiertes Schnitt Programm hat
und somit natürlich verschiedene Programme benutzt!
(und nicht zwingend Premiere!)


----------



## 27b-6 (25. März 2005)

Abend!
 Ich geselle mich mal einfach zu den Oberschlauen. 
 Premiere hatte früher tatsächlich Probleme mit MPEG (das Thema in NICOs Link zu Shlashcam bezieht sich auch auf Premiere 6), da Premiere einfach MPEG schlecht bis gar nicht implementiert hatte, außer über Third-Party-Plugins. Das Problem ist mit Premiere Pro mit vielen weiteren Schwächen eigentlich behoben.
 Am neuem Premiere habe ich bis jetzt auch nichts auszusetzen; bis Version 6 aber ... ach du #*@!+#. !

 Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Nico (25. März 2005)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abend!
> Das Problem ist mit Premiere Pro mit vielen weiteren Schwächen eigentlich behoben.



Noch´n link 

Ich arbeite selber mit APP 1.5 + bin sehr zufrieden. Aber für den MPEG2-Schnitt ist es (ohne das teure MC-Plugin) nicht geeignet...


----------



## 27b-6 (25. März 2005)

MMMH!

 Habe selber noch nicht so große MPEG-Dateien verarbeitet wie Philphil, ich habe nur den gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen der alten und neuen Version bemerkt und da ging MPEG-mäßig gar nichts.
  Müßte ich mal ausprobieren.
  Meistens benutze ich MPEG sowieso nur als Ausgabe-Format für CD/DVD. Zum schneiden DV-AVI.
 Ich glaube ja, das die Billig-Programme mit MPEG eh' besser können.

  Ischabefertig!

 P.S.: Ich bin mir im Übrigen nicht sicher ob Premiere nicht doch eher im Semi-Professionellen Bereich anzusiedeln ist, da es mit einem einem Komplett-System wie z.B.* 844/X* von *Media100* nach wie vor nicht mithalten kann.


----------

